# Will my baby Sulcata tortoises lower beak grow back?



## Jahkai (Jun 14, 2018)

Recently my baby sulcata lower beak fell over, he’s eating very well and moving around a lot. My question is will his lower beak grow back and how long would it take?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jun 15, 2018)

I believe it should, but I’m not sure how long it will take.


----------

